# PITA Foyer



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate these foyers! There's more time spent moving things around than work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


I hear ya:yes:

Seems like every 2 story house you do these days........ you step through the front door, and you half to look up 2 floors

But that one looks fairly easy to set up for, lots of places where you can set your planks:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hear ya:yes:
> 
> Seems like every 2 story house you do these days........ you step through the front door, and you half to look up 2 floors
> 
> But that one looks fairly easy to set up for, lots of places where you can set your planks:yes:


have


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

it's nothing wrong with the foyer just hire a *Scissor Lift*.....makes your life easier :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

keke said:


> it's nothing wrong with the foyer just hire a *Scissor Lift*.....makes your life easier


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Will the floor hold it:blink:?Who's gonna pay for that?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Will the floor hold it:blink:?Who's gonna pay for that?


I don't know what king of timber floor you guys have there but here I don't have any problem with one small like in this pic


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

keke said:


> I don't know what king of timber floor you guys have there but here I don't have any problem with one small like in this pic


Kiwiman would need a 3 man lift, 1 guy, 2 sheeps :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey! ..... I heard that 
Anyway, no sex on the job, I'm there to work :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> I don't know what king of timber floor you guys have there but here I don't have any problem with one small like in this pic


You boys Don't know what osb is...Do ya? 
And how the hell will I run around on that thing? There's not enough room to turn around .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> it's nothing wrong with the foyer just hire a *Scissor Lift*.....makes your life easier :yes:


I got this keke!!! :yes: No ladders or scaffold!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey! ..... I heard that
> Anyway, no sex on the job, I'm there to work :whistling2:


Ah ha, it took another kiwi to make you admit your sheep shagging ways:furious:



moore said:


> I got this keke!!! :yes: No ladders or scaffold!


Who needs superman, 2buck is here to save the day:thumbup:

Most of the time, we get stuck building something to do the foyer. We get a whole extra 120 bucks for anything that is 8x8 wide (over 64 sq ft)and over ten feet high.

Sometimes the DWC will build the scaffold system, to save themselves 120 bucks. Or they will tell the builder/contractor to supply materials to do the build. But most times, it is like a Easter egg hunt to find all the planks and plywood to do the build. Since I got the Van, I now keep some planks and some 2x4 chopped up sheets of plywood, to save on Easter hunting....... and I constantly steal spikes from the framers when I can.

Yours is a easy build Moore, because of that ledge in the left of your pic. In my picture below of your job, the red lines are the 1st plank I would put up(double plank it if someone fat is going out there). Then the green lines are the secondary planks I would lay on top of the red one(s). Then the blue lines are the plywood I would lay down. I'm basically building a temporary floor.

Most times where the red plank would be, I nail a 2x6 into the wall. Then I will put Two 2x4 braces running from the 2x6 nailed into wall, down to the floor. It makes you feel more safe when your a chicken chit of heights like me.

And it's good to see you span your belts with the drywall Moore. I just got sent back to a house today b/c the rockers didn't.:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ah ha, it took another kiwi to make you admit your sheep shagging ways:furious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I set the scaffold up for the hangers ..there on my insurance.. so..:whistling2: 

I'm using the cape!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I set the scaffold up for the hangers ..there on my insurance.. so..:whistling2:
> 
> I'm using the cape!!


Chuck MOORIS needs superman


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''it's good to see you span your belts with the drywall Moore. I just got sent back to a house today b/c the rockers didn't.''


Like I said in a previous post.. If the plate/joists buckles in the field of the board ...Not my fault! :whistling2: Ya know...When walking through homes i worked on 20+ years ago.. going back for ..renos /additions etc.. I notice things.. The further you can keep a seam away from a belt or plate the better off you are. Breaking the seam on the belt in a stairwell = stupidity !!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> have


There should be no hyphen in your name "Bazooka Joe":yes::whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

keke said:


> I don't know what king of timber floor you guys have there but here I don't have any problem with one small like in this pic



TGI's on 19.2" (48.8cm) centers:blink:. I wouldn't build a dog house with them, but the builders use them.
.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I got this keke!!! :yes: No ladders or scaffold!


sorry I prefer this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K31dg86OmuM&noredirect=1


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> There should be no hyphen in your name "Bazooka Joe":yes::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> it's nothing wrong with the foyer just hire a *Scissor Lift*.....makes your life easier :yes:


How do I drive it up the stairs?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> How do I drive it up the stairs?


you don't drive it up the stairs you just extend it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


just jumped into one today, I hear ya moe, dwc set it up hauled it in the door


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> How do I drive it up the stairs?


Have you written up your will for your family yet, Moore?:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> just jumped into one today, I hear ya moe, dwc set it up hauled it in the door


I would of had to turn that one down Joe. I don't think I have enough scaffold to stage that ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

She coming down tomorrow ! The painter thinks I'm gonna leave it set up for him! LOL!!!!!!!!! NOT!! :tt2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> She coming down tomorrow ! The painter thinks I'm gonna leave it set up for him! LOL!!!!!!!!! NOT!! :tt2:


funny painters :thumbup: looks great moore


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> She coming down tomorrow ! The painter thinks I'm gonna leave it set up for him! LOL!!!!!!!!! NOT!! :tt2:


if you are a good finisher it has to come down....always


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Just tell the painter for liability reasons, and the fact that we hate their kind the scaffold must come down.:whistling2:


----------

